

Searching the cloud just got a whole lot easier - olegp
https://starthq.com/blog/searching-the-cloud-just-got-a-whole-lot-easier

======
timgluz
I'm happy StartHQ user, specially when i'm looking for github repositories or
just checking up a latest version of some software packages.

For example, it comes very handy when i want to search latest releases of
core.async.

One option is use `lein search core.async`, but it takes time to download
maven index and its info is limited. But startHQ ables me to search it on
github, bitbucket, stackoverflow and versioneye simultaneously.

------
finnn
I'd imagine this would be much less funny without the cloud-to-butt extension,
so please everyone else go get it.

"Searching my butt just got a whole lot easier"

~~~
olegp
It literally took me 5 minutes to get that, thought we had a typo in the post.

~~~
finnn
Yeah sorry I didn't realize it went and "corrected" my comment before I posted
it.

------
josephyu0305
I think this make sense when people do a combination of comment, while the
company doing well.

------
gola
This is brilliant service!

